# dtg on Nylon?



## the sublimator (Jan 19, 2008)

has anyone actually done dtg on nylon? If not please do not try to aswer any questions. If you have what heat setting on the heat press and how long?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We've printed on Lycra / Nylon with color inks only no pre-treatement. Set at 300 for 60 seconds light pressure. Customer didnt care about washability so I don't know how well it held up.


----------



## the sublimator (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you! Did you use special inks?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Just the regular Dupont Inks for DTG.


----------

